# 1993 V6 nissan maxima shift but does not drive



## thd (Aug 17, 2004)

1996 V6 nissan maxima with auto.

when i go from P or R to D the car does not move. It acts like it is stuck in neutral. I have to go from D to second then back up to D then it drives normally. Any idea where or what to look at ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

shifter bushings. they're made of soft plastic and wear our over time, causing this problem. there's one on the tranny cable at the tranny and one on the bottom of the shifter assembly. veyr common problem. about $5 in parts. replacing them isn't horrible, but I can't give you a real estimate on time since I haven't don ehte job myself.


----------



## thd (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks Matt. Will do it and let you know how long it takes.


----------

